# NO hydrostatic drive ?? Bolens 1250



## evilram (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi guys, my all original 1967 Bolens 1250 has been running great until today!
I was stuck in a rut, and rocked it back & forth a few times, Then I got a bang bang and then no fwd or reverse. Sounded like something broke, but ?. 
After I towed to my garage (in neutral) it moved back and then forward on its own a few feet fine, then when I went to back it up again it wouldn't move anymore.. No noises ?? 
The linkage from the pedal to the valve is moving o.k., trans fluid is full and red. The hyd pump should be o.k., because the cutting unit hyd. lift mech. goes up and down, no problem. No cavitating noises. 
Oh well, maybe it's someting minor, or maybe someone wants an nice Antique Real Cheap !! I'm getting old but will still try anything, but I doubt if I will find parts in Northern Arizona.
I have pics. posted already in pics & in intros. if anyone wants to see it. 
Help ?, Advice ?, laughter, whatever.. Thanks.. Joe.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe you'll find the lift cyl is run off the charge pump located at the front of the hydro trans. I suspect you problem is internal to the trans itself or possibly it's with the differential.

The trans was used on a number of makes/models of tractors and you should be able to find a used one for not too much if the problem lays within the trans.

I'd check out the differential before trying to disassemble the trans.


----------



## evilram (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Micky, thanks.. I'm going to drag in in the garage soon and check it better.. I don't have a manual, but should have parts blow ups I downloaded from Sam's Bolens.. I out an ad on Craigslist and believe it or not, someone already got back, not about repair, but they say they have the same Bolens in their yard and will give it up for $250... Not sure if I want another parts trastor yet, but will check it out this week..
Will post what happens here later..
Thanks again !!!!


----------

